# Mitts/Helmet/Goggles?



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gloves - Doesnt really matter, just make sure you read some reviews because i got Burton Under Glove Goretex gloves and wisely listened to the reviews that said to buy 1 size larger than normal because they were so tight...if i had gotten medium rather than large i wouldnt fit into them right...

Helmet and Goggles you really shouldnt buy without trying first, goggles less so if you know they work wit that helmet. Just like you should never buy boots without trying them on first you shouldnt buy a helmet without trying it and the others on first. Every helmet, and every brand fits just a LITTLE bit different..i tried on 3 RED helmets, 3 giro helmets, and a few Smith helmets...75% of them were uncomfortable, either not sitting flat on my head or scrunching my ears in or gouging me somewhere inside the helmet...out of the other 25% it just came down to looks and price...i liked the look(and audio ability) of the RED Hi-Fi so i ran home and bought it online...

If you buy a helmet and its uncomfortable, you wont use it. And having a misfitting helmet does you no good...there's a reason companies make like 5-10 different types...to fit different shape heads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the smith holt audio helmet...no complaints. I have some OLD youth smith goggles haah didnt fit the helmet great but i am also looking at the fuse for this year but im not sure of the fit with the helmet


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

mxchamp004 said:


> I have the smith holt audio helmet...no complaints. I have some OLD youth smith goggles haah didnt fit the helmet great but i am also looking at the fuse for this year but im not sure of the fit with the helmet


I'm gonna try pretty hard to find the helmet and goggles, so if I do, I'll tell you if they fit together. Maybe I'll send some pics, too. Whatever you want.


----------

